# wpa_supplicant problem z połączenie przy uruchomieniu

## d1ck

Cześć,

Mam problem z uruchomieniem /etc/init.d/net.wlp7s0 podczas uruchamiania komputera.

Za każdym razem otrzymuję następujący komunikat:

```
* Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp7s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp7s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp7s0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlp7s0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp7s0 would not start
```

Zgodnie z instrukcją usuwam plik /var/run/wpa_supplicant_wlp7s0,

po czym karta sieciowa uruchamia się prawidłowo i pobiera IP.

```
ping -c 3 www.wp.pl

PING www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101): icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=34.2 ms

64 bytes from www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101): icmp_seq=2 ttl=240 time=26.7 ms

64 bytes from www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101): icmp_seq=3 ttl=240 time=25.7 ms

--- www.wp.pl ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 25.747/28.912/34.227/3.785 ms
```

Wrzucam jeszcze pliki konfiguracyjne:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlp7s0="-Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="***"

        psk="***"

        priority=5

}
```

Ktoś się spotkał z czymś takim?

Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------

## olejseba

Wiem że to workaround  :Wink: .

Dodaj kasowanie do skryptu zamykającego system w /etc/local.d

Potem szukaj innych rozwiązań, ja popatrzył bym z aktualizacją modułu kernela, firmware i dhcpcd.

----------

## happ

być może błąd Ci sypie dlatego bo w poleceniu

```
 wpa_supplicant_wlp7s0="-Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" 
```

podajesz sterownik nl80211 który jest przez wpa_supplicant niewspierany, poczytaj 

```
 man wpa_supplicant 
```

tam są trzy które wspiera, ja jestem świeżo po konfiguracji karty wifi i jak podawałem ten sterownik nl80211 to nie mogłem odpalić karty, spróbuj zmienić na sterownik który jest wspierany czyli

```
 wext 
```

i potem spróbuj

----------

